# New phasmid/stick insect forum!



## Ian (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi guys,

I realised that there wasn't really any large forums that were dedicated to the discussion of phasmids (like this forum is dedicated to discussion of mantids.)

So though I would knock up a forum for phasmid discussion.

The forum is www.phasmidforum.com

It have only just got this online, so there are only a couple of members as of yet. Hoping to see some of you phasmid fans join!

Any questions, let me know. Suggestions on forum sections to be added are also welcomed.

Cheers.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll be there if for nothing else to see this creature, some day I hope to keep them


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 7, 2007)

yaaaaaaaaaa! finnaly there is a real phasmidforum(i,m called there heteropteryx-nl) i,m keeping these things fos 8 years!


----------

